# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون التأمين والتكافل لسنة 2003م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون التأمين والتكافل لسنة 2003م

(13/7/2003)
الفصل الأول

أحكام تمهيدية


اسم القانون . 

1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون التأمين والتكافل لسنة 2003 " . 

تفسير . 
2ـ فى هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" التأمين " يقصد به التأمين التعاونى ضد الأضرار أو من المسئولية المترتبة عن الأضرار ،
" التكافل " يقصد به التأمين التعاونى لحماية الأشخاص ،
" مزية التكافل " يقصد بها المبالغ المتفق عليها بين المؤمن والمشترك فى نظام التكافل التى تدفع للمستفيد عند حدوث السبب الموجب للدفع ،
" المستفيد " يقصد به الشخص الذى يستحق التعويض أو مزية التكافل ،
" المشترك " يقصد به الشخص المشارك فى نظام التكافل ،
" المغطى " يقصد به الشخص الذى يطلب المشترك شموله بمزية التكافل ،
" المؤمن " يقصد به أى شركة مرخص لها بمباشرة عمليات التأمين و/ أو إعادة التأمين و/ أو التكافل و / أو إعادة التكافل بموجب أحكام قانون الرقابة على التأمين لسنة 2001 أو أى قانون آخر يحل محله،
" المؤمن له " يقصد به الشخص الذى صدرت وثيقة التأمين لصالحه .


الفصل الثانى

التأمين والتكافل


تعريف عقد التأمين .
3ـ عقد التأمين عقد يلتزم فيه المؤمن نيابة عن المؤمن لهم بأن يؤدى الى المؤمن له ، أو الى المستفيد ، مبلغاً من المال أو أى عوض فى حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن ضده ، أو تحقق الخطر المبين فى العقد وذلك مقابل مبلغ محدد يؤديه المؤمن له للمؤمن على وجه التبرع لمقابلة التزامات المؤمن . 
تعريف عقد التكافل .
4ـ عقد التكافل عقد يلتزم فيه المؤمن نيابة عن المشتركين بأن يؤدى الى المستفيد مبلغاً من المـال أو إيراداً دورياً فى حالة تحقـق السـبب الموجب لدفع مزية التكافل وذلك مقابل مبلغ محدد يؤديه المشترك الى المؤمن على وجه التبرع لمقابلة التزامات المؤمن .

الأخطار التى يجوز التأمين ضدها أو التكافل فيها . 
5ـ (1) يجوز التأمين ضد الأضرار الناجمة عن الحريق ، السرقة، مخاطر النقل عموماً ، حوادث السيارات ، المسئولية المدنيةوضد كل خطر يحيق بمصلحة اقتصادية مشروعة .
(2) يجوز التكافل لجبر الأضرار المادية التى تنتج عن الوفاة أو العجز أو فقدان الكسب أو الإصابة أو المرض أو لمقابلة أى نفقات يكون المشترك ملزماً بها .

الشروط الباطلة فى وثيقتى التأمين والتكافل .
6ـ يقع باطلاً كل ما يرد فى وثيقة التأمين أو وثيقة التكافل من الشروط الآتية :
( أ) كل شرط يقضى بسقوط الحق فى التأمين أو التكافل بسبب مخالفة القوانين إلا إذا انطوت المخالفة على جريمة ارتكبت عمداً ،
(ب) كل شرط يقضى بسقوط حق المؤمن له أو المشترك بسبب تأخره فى الإبلاغ عن الحادث المؤمن منه أو المتكافل فيه الى الجهات المختصة ، أو فى تقديم المستندات إذا تبين أن التأخير كان بسبب عذر مقبول ،
(ج ) كل شرط مطبوع لم يبرز بشكل واضح إذا كان متعلقاً بحالة من الحالات التى تؤدى الى بطلان عقد التأمين أو التكافل أو سقوط حق المؤمن له أو المشترك ،
(د ) كل شرط تبين أنه لم يكن لمخالفته أثر فى وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه أو المتكافل فيه . 

حلول المؤمن محل المؤمـن لـه فى الرجوع بالتعويض .
7ـ فى جميع أنواع التأمين يحل المؤمن قانوناً بما أداه من تعويض محل المؤمن له فى الدعاوى التى تكون للمؤمن له قبل من تسبب بفعله فى الضرر الذى نجمت عنه مسئولية المؤمن، وذلك ما لم يكن من أحدث الضرر شخصاً يكون المؤمن له مسئولاً عن أعماله . 

التزامات المؤمن له والتزامات المشترك. 
8ـ يلتزم كل من المؤمن له والمشترك بأن :
( أ) يوضـح وقت إبرام العقد كل ما عنده من معلومـات تهـم المؤمن معرفتها لتقدير المخاطر التى يتحملها المؤمن ،
(ب) يدفع المبالغ المتفق عليها فى الأجل المحدد ،
(ج ) يخطر المؤمن بما يطرأ فى أثناء مدة العقد من أمور قد تؤدى الى زيادة تلك المخاطر ،
(د ) يخطر المؤمن بكل حادثة من شأنها أن تجعل المؤمن مسئولاً فور علمه بها ،
(هـ) يقدم جميع التسهيلات التى تمكن المؤمن من الحلول محل المؤمن له وفق ما نص عليه فى المادة 7 .

كتمان بعض البيانات أو تقديم بيانات كاذبة .
9ـ (1) إذا كتم المؤمن له أو المشترك بسوء نية أمراً أو قدم بياناً غير صحيح بصورة تقلل من درجة الخطر المؤمن منه أوتؤدى الى تغيير فى موضوعه أو إذا أخل عمداً بالوفاء بما تعهد به كان للمؤمن أن يطلب إنهاء العقد مع الحكم له بالأقساط المستحقة قبل المؤمن له أو المشترك .
(2) إذا كان المؤمن له أو المشترك حسن النية وانكشفت الحقيقة قبل تحقق الخطر جاز للمؤمن أن يطلب إنهاء العقد ، وللمؤمن له أو المشترك أن يتجنب هذا الإنهاء إذا قبل زيادة فى القسط تتناسب مع الزيادة فى الخطر ، ويترتب على إنهاء العقد فى هذه الحالة أن يرد المؤمن القدر الذى لم يتحمل فى مقابلة خطر ما وإذا انكشفت الحقيقة بعد تحقق الخطر وجب تخفيض التعويض بنسبة معدل الأقساط التى أديت فعلاً الى معدل الأقساط التى كان يجب أن تؤدى لو كانت المخاطر قد أعلنت الى المؤمن على الوجه الصحيح .

مسئولية المؤمن .
10ـ (1) يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن الأضرار الناشئة عن خطأ المؤمن له وكذلك يكون مسئولاً عن الأضرار الناجمة عن حادث مفاجئ لا دخل للمؤمن له فيه .
(2) لا يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن الخسائر والأضرار التى يحدثها المؤمن له عمداً أو غشاً ولو اتفق على غير ذلك .
(3) يعفى المؤمن من التعويض إذا اقر المؤمن له بمسئوليته أو دفع تعويضاً الى المتضرر دون رضاء المؤمن .
(4) يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن الأضرار الناشئة عن فعل الأشخاص الذين يكون المؤمن له مسئولاً عنهم وعن أعمالهم بالنسبة للممتلكات المؤمن عليها . 

مدى التزام المؤمـن بالتعويض عن الضرر.
11ـ يلتزم المؤمن بتعويض المؤمن له عن الضررالناتج من وقوع الخطر المؤمن منه شريطة ألا يتجاوز ذلك مبلغ التأمين . 

زيادة المخاطر . 
12ـ (1) إذا أراد المؤمن له أو المشترك أن يقدم على فعل يمكن أن يتسبب فى زيادة المخاطر المؤمن منها بحيث لو كانت هذه الحالة قائمة وقت إبرام العقد لامتنع المؤمن عن التعاقد أو لما تعاقد إلا نظير مقابل أكبر ، وجب على المؤمن له أو المشترك قبل أن يقدم على ذلك أن يخطر المؤمن بذلك كتابة .
(2) إذا لم يكن للمؤمن له أو المشترك يد فى زيادة المخاطر وجب عليه أن يخطر المؤمن كتابة خلال مدة لا تزيد عن عشرة أيام من تاريخ علمه بها .
(3) يجوز للمؤمن له فى الحالتين المنصوص عليهما فى البندين (1) و (2) إنهاء العقد ما لم يعرض المؤمن له أو المشترك زيادة فى القسط تحسب على أساس تعريفة الأقساط وقبلها المؤمن .
(4) لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يتذرع بزيادة المخاطر إذا كان بعد أن علم بها بأى وجه قد أظهر رغبته فى استمرار العقد وبوجه خاص إذا استمر فى استيفاء الأقساط أو دفع التعويض بعد تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه . 

حلول الدائنين أصحاب الحقوق الخاصة محل المؤمن له أوالمشترك.
13ـ (1) إذا كان الشئ المؤمن عليه مثقلاً برهن حيازى أو رهن تأمينى أو غير ذلك من التأمينات انتقل هذا الحق فىالتعويض المستحق للدائن بمقتضى عقد التأمين أو التكافل .
(2) إذا سجلت الحقوق المنصوص عليها فى البند (1) وأخطر بها الدائن المؤمن كتابة فلا يجوز للمؤمن أن يؤدى ما فى ذمته للمؤمن له أو المشترك إلا برضاء الدائنين .
(3) إذا حجز على الشئ موضوع التأمين أو وضع هذا الشئ تحت الحراسة ، فلا يجوز للمؤمن إذا أخطر بذلك كتابة أن يؤدى للمؤمن له شيئاً مما فى ذمته .

انتقال ملكية الشئ المؤمن عليه .
14ـ (1) فى حالة انتقال ملكية الشئ المؤمن عليه الى جهة أخرى ينتهى سـريان وثيقة التأمين ما لم يطلب المؤمن له تحويل وثيقة التأمين خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ انتقال الملكية ويوافق المؤمن على ذلك .
(2) على الرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجوز لكل من المؤمن ومن انتقلت إليه الملكية أو آلت إليه عن طريق الإرث أن يفسخ العقد وحده وللمؤمن أن يستعمل حقه فى الفسخ فى مدة ثلاثة أشهر من الوقت الذى يكون من انتقلت إليه ملكية الشئ أو من آل إليه هذا الشئ بسبب وفاة المؤمن له قد طلب نقل وثيقة التأمين إليه .
(3) إذا انتقلت ملكية الشئ المؤمن عليه بقى المؤمن له الذى انتقلت منه الملكية ملزماً قبل المؤمن بدفع ما حل من الأقساط وبرئت ذمته من الأقساط المستقبلة وذلك من وقت إخطاره المؤمن كتابة بحصول التصرف الناقل للملكية .

التأمين من المسئولية المدنية . 
15ـ لا ينتج التزام المؤمن أثره فى التأمين من المسئولية المدنية إلا إذا قام المضرور بمطالبة المؤمن له بعد وقوع الحادث الذى نتجت عنه المسئولية .

رجوع المضرور مباشرة على المؤمن . 
16ـ للمضرور حق مباشر فى مطالبة المؤمن بالتعويض عن الضرر الذى أصابه والذى يسأل عنه المؤمن له ، إذا لم يكن المضرور قد استوفى حقه من المؤمن له . 


الفصل الثالث

أحكام خاصة ببعض أنواع التأمين

الفرع الأول


التأمين من الحريق . 
17ـ (1) يكون المؤمن مسئولاً فى حالة التأمين من الحريق عن جميع الأضرار الناشئة عن حريق أو عن صواعق أو عن بداية حريق يمكن أن يصبح حريقاً كاملاً ، أو عن خطر حريق أو صواعق يمكن أن يتحقق .
(2) تشمل مسئولية المؤمن الأضرار الناشئة مباشرة عن الحريق والصواعق وما يلحق بالأشياء المؤمن عليها من ضرر بسبب الوسائل التى تتخذ للإنقاذ أو لمنع امتداد الحريق .
(3) يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن ضياع الأشياء المؤمن عليها أو اختفائها أثناء الحريق ما لم يثبت أن ذلك نتيجة سرقة .


الفرع الثانى

تأمين أخطار النقل


أخطار النقل . 
18ـ أخطار النقل هى الأخطار التى يتعرض لها وعاء النقل أو الشحنة أوأجر الشحن منفردة أو مجتمعة ، أثناء النقل سواء كان براً ، بحراً أو جواً. 

بدء سريان تأمين النقل ونهايته. 
19ـ يبدأ سريان تأمين النقل على النحو الآتى :
( أ) فى حال التأمين من الميناء ، بعد شحن البضاعة ولا يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن التلف الذى حدث للبضاعة قبل شحنها،
(ب) فى حالة التأمين من المخزن إلى المخزن ، من وقت خروج البضاعة من مخزن البائع الى حين دخولها مخزن المشترى . 


الفرع الثالث

أحكام خاصة بالتأمين على السيارات


التأمين على السيارات . 
20ـ التأمين على السيارات يشمل المركبات المرخص لها بالسير على الطرقات العامة وكل وسائل النقل البرى والوسائل المتنقلة التى تعمل بالطاقة ومزودة بمحرك عدا التى تسير على خطوط السكك الحديدية، وتعتبر فى حكم السيارات المقطورات الملحقة بالسيارات ولا تشمل المركبات التى تجرها الحيوانات . 

التأمين الشامل على السيارات 
21ـ يلتزم المؤمن فى التأمين الشامل على السيارات بالتعويض عن .الأضرار الناشئة عن أخطار الحريق والسرقة والتلف الذى يصيب السيارات نتيجة حادث كما يلتزم بتغطية المسئولية المدنية تجاه الغير فى أنفسهم وممتلكاتهم .

التأمين من المسئولية .
22ـ يلتزم المؤمن بالتعويض عن الأضرار والخسائر المادية والجسمانية التى تصيب الغير فى أنفسهم أو ممتلكاتهم والتى يكون المؤمن له مسئولاً عنها بسبب تملكه أو استعماله أو قيادته للسيارة .

المسئولية تجاه الركاب .
23ـ لا يلتزم المؤمن بتغطية الركاب إلا إذا كانت السيارة مرخصاً لها بنقل الركاب بأجر وفى حدود العدد المحدد فى وثيقة التأمين .

المسئولية تجاه البضائع .
24ـ لا يلتزم المؤمن بالتعويض عن البضائع والحيوانات المنقولة على السيارات فى حالتى التأمين الشامل والتأمين من المسئولية المدنية .



الفرع الرابع

أحكام خاصة بالتكافل


التزامات المؤمن فى عقد التكافل . 
25ـ يلتزم المؤمن فى عقد التكافل بدفع مزية التكافل الى المستفيد عند وقوع الحادث المشمول فى التغطية أو حلول الأجل المنصوص عليه فى عقد التكافل .

التكافل عن الغير.
26ـ يقع باطلاً التكافل عن الغير ما لم يكن لمصلحة هذا الغير ويستثنى من ذلك الحالات التى تكون فيها لدافع اشتراك التكافل مصلحة مؤكدة فى حياة المتكافل عنه .

انتحار المشمول بالتغطية . 
27ـ (1) تبرأ ذمة المؤمن من التزامه بدفع مزية التكافل إذا انتحر المغطى ومع ذلك يلتزم المؤمن أن يدفع لمن تؤول إليهم مزية التكافل أى استحقاق آخر .
(2) إذا كان سبب الانتحار مرضاً أفقد المغطى إرادته ، بقى التزام المؤمن قائماً بأكمله وعلى المستفيد إثبات أن المغطى كان وقت انتحاره فاقداً الإرادة . 

تسبب المشترك أو المستفيد فى وفاة المغطى .
28ـ (1) إذا اشتمل عقد التكافل على تغطية شخص غير المشترك تبرأ ذمة المؤمن من التزاماته متى ما تسبب المشترك عمداً فى وفاة الشخص ، أو وقعت الوفاة بناءً على تحريض منه إذا ثبت أن المشترك مستفيد من تلك التغطية . 
(2) إذا كان عقد التكافل لصالح شخص غير مشترك كما فى عقد التكافل العائلى أو التعليمى ونحوهما فلا يستفيد هذا الشخص من التكافل إذا تسبب عمداً فى وفاة المشترك ، أو وقعت بناءً على تحريض منه ، أما إذا كان ما وقع من هذا الشخص مجرد شروع فى إحداث الوفاة كان للمشترك الحق أن يستبدل بالمستفيد شخصاً آخر ، ولو كان المستفيد قد قبل ما اشترط لمصلحته من تغطية التكافل.

تحلل المشترك من عقد التكافل .
29ـ يجوز للمشترك الذى التزم بدفع أقساط دورية أن يتحلل فى أى وقت من العقد بإخطار كتابى يرسله الى المؤمن قبل إنتهاء الفترة الجارية، وفى هذه الحالة تبرأ ذمته من الأقساط اللاحقة ويدفع للمشترك المتحلل كل الفائض المستحق الذى لم يتسلمه حتى تاريخ التحلل

*

----------

